# Is "Rock" music irrelevant?



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

dragthewaters said:


> In terms of new popular rock music -- sort of.
> 
> First of all, there's metal, and the metal subculture is still going strong.
> 
> ...


Yeah but that's because it doesn't rock the boat or challenge anything too much, and it has sort of lost it's edge, and doesn't push that many boundaries anymore (not that, there's anything at all wrong with that music) but I think it's true in a lot of ways. If you listen to a lot of newer, or still not all that old "alternative" music; you will notice that it really sort of jostles, or causes discomfort in whoever is around (or just confusion, strange emotions) ha ha ha, it's funny.

Even with "rock" or just "alternative" types of music, it's pretty well underground, and is scary to many. I guess that's how it should be.


I have realized that, I belief the act of truly expressing yourself in a new or novel way is really a rebellious act in and of itself; that quite often incites antagonist, outrage, shock, and rejection. 

It's something that, is kind of raw, and dangerous in a way. No one wants to be THAT guy; or the first to really try out a new sound or look, because it's "weird, ***** and gay" or whatever other kind of slur and adjective you can adhere to such a thing. But again, it's how it should be in a way. Only the true freaks ever understand.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Never. Blues and Jazz are the foundations for modern music.
> 
> I'm going to use the song Crossroads by Robert Johnson to demonstrate this.
> 
> ...





I used to snuff my nose and scoff at Greenday's more recent (if you can say that) or most relevant work; but now listening to it again, I've realized how much it pays homage to the history of rock music. I mean, it's all there, on a way. There's blues, gospel, swing, and rockabilly with a steady dosage of punk of course. I think that's sort of what punk rock has become (or at least was, for a while) modern day equivalent of. It sort of carried on that tradition and legacy itself for quite some time and while sort of naturally permeated into that. Whether or not it meant to(there's other bands as well, not just greenday) 

but I just love hearing all their influences and realizing just how oddly classical it is to that style of music. I just love it. 
It's "teenage-ry" in a way, I guess...but that too, is part of the tradition. That's sort of, where it came and originated from. But it a more wholesome, and not the whole, bloated, strung out needle, heroin, and dark thing that it later became thanks to the 60s and 70s. 

I really think that people just don't get them. They're not what they seem at first listen. I almost want to say that this point, the whole point of "rock" music is to never fully "grow up"(think Catcher in Rye)








(so 1950's, and yet modern)


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I never understood what people see in Rock.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Sadly it is in my opinion. I reckon the 90s what with the boom in rap and hip hop started its irrelevancy, and for some reason was quickly revived in the 2000s. I don't know why it's lost its appeal this decade.



Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I never understood what people see in Rock.


You'll love this decade except for its stupid pop music. I don't care if the lyrics are all about love or sex, but the melody of pop music these days is so bland!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

SJWDefener said:


> You'll love this decade except for its stupid pop music. I don't care if the lyrics are all about love or sex, but the melody of pop music these days is so bland!


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.


Official Singles Chart Top 40 | Official Charts Company

Could this help?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah, you clearly missed the purpose of music. Clearly music is not something for you. You should try something more technical. Music is to be enjoyed and express something. Its not suppose to be relevant. No one gives a crap how relevant it is! Music is Music! GET OVER IT! Stop making it so complicated, just be happy with your damn MUSIC!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

SJWDefener said:


> Official Singles Chart Top 40 | Official Charts Company
> 
> Could this help?


How is the music for the lowest common denominator relevant to anything?


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> Yeah, you clearly missed the purpose of music. Clearly music is not something for you. You should try something more technical. Music is to be enjoyed and express something. Its not suppose to be relevant. No one gives a crap how relevant it is! Music is Music! GET OVER IT! Stop making it so complicated, just be happy with your damn MUSIC!


Ok? it's art and it's subjective. It's many things, I think. Geesh, way to make me sound like an NT.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyway, I think Counter-culture is kind of dead too. Maybe it was always like that, but the whole meaning and message behind it officially died in the early 90s. Hardly anything of that sort is around anymore, and it's archaic and almost dead like the freaking dinosaurs. It's really sad. 

I for example, simply try to say or explain (for lack of better terms) things like "oh, I'm a free-spirit, I'm not a 9-5 person" and I'm met with outrage, hostility, and even make some people defensive? wtf?

You can't even express any sort of opinion or outlook that runs "counter" (ha, get it? ) to the norm, in anyway whatsoever. Culture, too. The mainstream media is pretty much all you get at this point. Shallow, vain, and the empty headed culture. 

It's depressing. Even with "hipsters" and "art-kids" It's hard to say. I've known a fair amount of them, because I am sort of one, but I don't know if they really get it either. I think like, a small portion of them do, and the rest are bandwagon trend hoppers. Well, I guess too, everyone is different and has their own take on things. But still, I don't know. Maybe it's always just been a few people; but that whole sense of freedom and willingness to create and explore, and that it was okay not to completely "conform"

How the hell has large business become so indentured into the general public and life? seriously? 

If people are allowed to keep their "culture" then why can't I have or keep mine? oh, as long as it doesn't get into the way of your work, and being a mindless business lackey/drone, then everything else is fine! (oh, and of course, buying, buying buying) is this seriously the direction everyone wants to go here?

seriously, oh, it's closely related to your ethnic heritage, so, IT'S NOT OKAY! it's racism, it's wrong, hail (whoever) oh thanks politically correct elite. 

It's just total hypocritical B.S.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Ok? it's art and it's subjective. It's many things, I think. Geesh, way to make me sound like an NT.


I actually am an NT myself. I dont know what you are. This sounds like an ST question. Im also an artist though, and I dont take art that seriously. I listen to the music for the enjoyment of music. You need to just chill dude. Music is timeless, and music is expression. It does not need to be relevant to anything. Artists sometimes just like expressing themselves. Its not all political propaganda, a lot of music is just about feelings and relationships if you have not noticed. The reason is music often tells stories, or expresses emotions and feelings. Some of it might be political but the great thing about music, is that it doesn't have to be. Music can be anything! Just sit back and enjoy the right, dont ruin something as beautiful as music. Just Enjoy the ride ^^


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> I actually am an NT myself. I dont know what you are. This sounds like an ST question. Im also an artist though, and I dont take art that seriously. I listen to the music for the enjoyment of music. You need to just chill dude. Music is timeless, and music is expression. It does not need to be relevant to anything. Artists sometimes just like expressing themselves. Its not all political propaganda, a lot of music is just about feelings and relationships if you have not noticed. The reason is music often tells stories, or expresses emotions and feelings. Some of it might be political but the great thing about music, is that it doesn't have to be. Music can be anything! Just sit back and enjoy the right, dont ruin something as beautiful as music. Just Enjoy the ride ^^


Sorry, but politics is a part of life too, if you haven't noticed. It's also a part of your culture, heritage and where you come from. What do you think "folklore" and "folk" music is largely about? oh, they're just old stories that have been passed on? really? you think so?


Anyway, I listen to music just for fun all the time. It's actually, primarily what I do.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Sorry, but politics is a part of life too, if you haven't noticed. It's also a part of your culture, heritage and where you come from. What do you think "folklore" and "folk" music is largely about? oh, they're just old stories that have been passed on? really? you think so?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I listen to music just for fun all the time. It's actually, primarily what I do.


and Musics is not all revolving around politics and its not required to. A lot of music is just about feelings and self expression, it has nothing to do with politics. You are trying to give everything a political meaning but that does not mean everything has it. If it makes you happy though I think the progression in music shows the state of the world. Like in the 50s everything was said in a poetic indirect way. Like a "Flower" could mean a girls down there but since everyone was conservative in the 50s that was all they could get away with. In the 70-80 a lot of stuff that was sexual and implied but not stated. Like "Girl I want to do so many things to you" and now we are in the 2000s and people just bluntly state it now. Which I going to not post it here since I feel like I might get in trouble somehow but look up "Blood on the Dance Floor" and you will know what I mean. So it does show how promiscuous our culture has gotten over the years. Also a majority of songs are not based on Folklore, they are based on feelings.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> and Musics is not all revolving around politics and its not required to. A lot of music is just about feelings and self expression, it has nothing to do with politics. You are trying to give everything a political meaning but that does not mean everything has it. If it makes you happy though I think the progression in music shows the state of the world. Like in the 50s everything was said in a poetic indirect way. Like a "Flower" could mean a girls down there but since everyone was conservative in the 50s that was all they could get away with. In the 70-80 a lot of stuff that was sexual and implied but not stated. Like "Girl I want to do so many things to you" and now we are in the 2000s and people just bluntly state it now. Which I going to not post it here since I feel like I might get in trouble somehow but look up "Blood on the Dance Floor" and you will know what I mean. So it does show how promiscuous our culture has gotten over the years. Also a majority of songs are not based on Folklore, they are based on feelings.


The "majority" has in how? what style or genre of music? it's because the majority of musicians aren't as talented or good at writing lyrics, most often. 

It also unfortunately, doesn't sell all that often, or is so very subtle, that many people do not pick up on it. And like I said, even if it' mostly "self expression" but in relation or regards to the world around them and what is taking place and transpiring in it. Most artists just sing about sex, dancing, and partying because it sells, it's easy, and it doesn't rock the boat.

But generally, even the music and the sound itself, often originates from certain places in time, or political movements, if not just by being in close quarters or relation to them. Most musical styles and movements came from hotspots of very active scenes both in the political and art arenas. And even then, MANY, if not MOST, artists are usually politically involved in some way or another. Most, 'real' artists, that is. What you're talking about is mostly pop and very mainstream music. Whether you like it or not, art and politics are forever intertwined and inseparable.

But again, "politics" as not a singular or isolated concept.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

oh and I forgot about this but it's from Wikipedia:
"Beyond simply a musical style, rock and roll, as seen in movies and on television, influenced lifestyles, fashion, attitudes, and language. In addition, rock and roll may have contributed to the civil rights movement because both African-American and white American teens enjoyed the music"

And it originates heavily from Blues music, which, come on 

It's basically like Rap music, and we all know where Rap music comes from and focuses on. Or at least, has.

"spokeperson" and "voice of a generation" are usually labels that are maybe a little pretentious, but often only really fit a select few. I suppose many don't have quite the gift for wordplay.

In my opinion, if you want to do a musical genre, and do not want to be or come as totally ignorant or a poseur; you have to really understand where it comes from and what it stands for. 
Most musical styles originate and stand for something, if you really think about it. They're usually attempting to express some kind of way of looking at things or perspective, much like many other art styles that may exist within a one major art form.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

What is "Gospel" and "Soul" about I wonder? it's one of my favorite styles, and is used sparingly in Rock music quite often. 














This song makes me wish I was alive in the 70s in Brooklyn or something walking down the street with a boombox, ha ha ha.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

"In 1956, the arrival of rockabilly was underlined by the success of songs like "Folsom Prison Blues" by Johnny Cash, "Blue Suede Shoes" by Perkins and "Heartbreak Hotel" by Presley."


I remember when I was younger, seeing an old interview on youtube where Elvis talked about how poor he was before he became succesful, and how he always wished he had enough money to buy things that he liked or made him happy. He grew up in I think a predominately black populated area as well. 

It's really interesting to think about the interesting and what they are trying to convey. It feels redundant and kind of cheesy to talk about Elvis though, ha ha ha ha. I just think it's funny he's dancing in a jail cell.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

One thing I love about Punk music is that it's always been about or for those who are considered "abnormal" in some way and do not fit in, and is about expressing your weaknesses and faults and being okay with them, and I guess, just being "true to yourself" even if that entails going against the grain.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Music is timeless.

/thread


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> One thing I love about Punk music is that it's always been about or for those who are considered "abnormal" in some way and do not fit in, and is about expressing your weaknesses and faults and being okay with them, and I guess, just being "true to yourself" even if that entails going against the grain.


It's funny, it only just dawned on me yesterday that Nirvana could be classified as punk (because I heard some punk song that reminded me of Nirvana). But grunge is usually thought to be a different genre. 

My mom is actually auditing a music class for seniors and they're going into Rockabilly now. I was asking her when rock first became a genre, what was the line between rock and all its predecessors (blues, folk, country, funk, rockabilly, even soul as you said). I know there was a bit of a "controversial" attitude towards rock when it first was becoming its own music style. But if I listen to any of the other music, I can hear a lot of overlap, so I thought it was interesting that rock was kind of "condemned" more in the beginning. 

My mom also told me that the genres were less segregated back then. Music was just music. Not sure what she meant by that, because clearly there were many different genres.. I mean, I didn't live back then and she did, but I get the impression the genres were more distinct, but also on a social level, they were more integrated (people were fans of a wider variety of music). 

Nowadays it's pretty funny how it's the complete opposite. The genres are becoming more similar, I think, but people seem more exclusive with what type of music they listen to. 

Regarding rock...yeah, it's becoming more similar to mainstream pop in some ways (or is it the other way around?) It could be argued that's taking away from the message. But country is also becoming more like rock, and some rock is overlapping with electronic and indie. It's kind of a clusterfuck if you think about it. 

I wonder if that contributes to the sense that it's "dead"? Like it's kind of losing its identity in other styles and genres (as are other genres)?


----------

